# 3 BR HHV - Lagoon Tower



## Sandy VDH (Apr 25, 2009)

Has anyone ever seen a 3 BR penthouse available on Hilton.com?

I have seen every unit size on hilton.com EXCEPT for 3 BRs.  Now I know that they are not that many 3 BRs, so chances are small.  But I was just wondering.

Going rate online for a 2 BR Oceanview is around $489 to 509 per night plus 11.41% tax.  Just wondering what the 3 BR range might be if they were ever available.


----------



## HatTrick (Apr 25, 2009)

As I write this there's one available on the HGVC site beginning January 23, 2010. Don't know about Hilton.com, though.

Roger


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow, there must be 2 of them available then, as I booked one and their is still at least 1 remaining.  I haven't seen a 3 BR in ages.


----------



## jehb2 (Apr 25, 2009)

There are 6 total 3-bdrm penthouse units.  We spent a week in one several years ago.  It was awesome.


----------



## HatTrick (Apr 25, 2009)

Sandy Lovell said:


> Wow, there must be 2 then, as I booked one and their is still at least 1 remaining.  I haven't seen a 3 BR in ages.



A couple of them were available earlier in January too. :whoopie:


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 25, 2009)

Has anyone stayed in a pure 3 BR vs the 3 BR lockoff unit.  Just wondering as the description on HGVC says 3 BR 2 Bath, yes the floorplans for a 3 BR show 3 Baths.  So just a little confused.

TIA


----------



## wmmmmm (Apr 28, 2009)

Sandy Lovell said:


> Has anyone stayed in a pure 3 BR vs the 3 BR lockoff unit.  Just wondering as the description on HGVC says 3 BR 2 Bath, yes the floorplans for a 3 BR show 3 Baths.  So just a little confused.
> 
> TIA



There are no 3-bd lock-off units.  In addition, all 3-bd units are Penthouses.  There is one three bedroom units with 2 1/2 bath but that's the one with the best view.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 28, 2009)

wmmmmm said:


> There are no 3-bd lock-off units.  In addition, all 3-bd units are Penthouses.  There is one three bedroom units with 2 1/2 bath but that's the one with the best view.



I think the floors plans posted in this thread would beg to differ.  There are 3 units that are 2 BR Penthouses that have a logoff studio.  As there are 3 studios available on the 24th floor.  Those units combined make 3 BR lockoffs.  It is the 2 BR penthouse that has 2 1/2 baths, 2 upstairs with the bedroom and 1/2 down off the living area.

My guess is that since it has been posted that there are six 3 BR unit my guess is that Hilton has permanently considered the corner unit A (see post #5 this thread) remains a 3 even though it can be locked off. 

Has anyone stayed in 2472 before?  As this is that lockoff unit.


----------



## wmmmmm (Apr 29, 2009)

Sandy Lovell said:


> I think the floors plans posted in this thread would beg to differ.  There are 3 units that are 2 BR Penthouses that have a logoff studio.  As there are 3 studios available on the 24th floor.  Those units combined make 3 BR lockoffs.  It is the 2 BR penthouse that has 2 1/2 baths, 2 upstairs with the bedroom and 1/2 down off the living area.
> 
> My guess is that since it has been posted that there are six 3 BR unit my guess is that Hilton has permanently considered the corner unit A (see post #5 this thread) remains a 3 even though it can be locked off.
> 
> Has anyone stayed in 2472 before?  As this is that lockoff unit.


I guess I was lucky since I stayed in five different 3-bd units and none of them were lock-offs.  BTW, the floor plan/interval description that I have lists five 3-bd units, six 2-bd units and three studios.  If all the studios are lock-off capable, then units 2472, 2462/63 and 2470/71 are lock-offs since the studios are in locations A/D/K


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 29, 2009)

wmmmmm said:


> I guess I was lucky since I stayed in five different 3-bd units and none of them were lock-offs.  BTW, the floor plan/interval description that I have lists five 3-bd units, six 2-bd units and three studios.  If all the studios are lock-off capable, then units 2472, 2462/63 and 2470/71 are lock-offs since the studios are in locations A/D/K



Which of the 3 BRs would be your top pick?


----------



## SusieQ927 (Apr 29, 2009)

We'd love to stay in the penthouse (only need 2 BR's) on our trip of 10/31-11/8,
I'm watching daily, but if I miss it, please give me a heads up!


----------



## wmmmmm (Apr 29, 2009)

Sandy Lovell said:


> Which of the 3 BRs would be your top pick?


It would have to be 2466.  Ocean front and a view of Diamond head.  Also, you can also have a small party in the living room.  The only down side is the 2 1/2 baths.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 30, 2009)

I wonder why it only has 2 1/2 baths and not 3 1/2.  Weird.  As the upstairs looks on the floor plan to be the same size as any of the other 3 BRs.  Of course the living room is much larger than the others.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## wmmmmm (Apr 30, 2009)

Sandy Lovell said:


> I wonder why it only has 2 1/2 baths and not 3 1/2.  Weird.  As the upstairs looks on the floor plan to be the same size as any of the other 3 BRs.  Of course the living room is much larger than the others.
> 
> Thanks for the tip.


The strange part is that underneath the spiral staircase, next to the 1/2 bath, there's a "room" bigger than the 1/2 bath.  It is not a closet but just a small area with a door.  I didn't think to verify that room and the 1/2 bath is separated by a common wall but everyone commented why that area wasn't just converted to a full bath.  Of course, I wouldn't mind staying there again!  I can live with it


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 30, 2009)

So do two of bedrooms upstairs share 1 common bathroom?


----------



## wmmmmm (Apr 30, 2009)

Sandy Lovell said:


> So do two of bedrooms upstairs share 1 common bathroom?


Yes, there are two separate sink areas but an over-sized common bath with two doors.  Of course, the master bedroom has its own huge full bath.


----------

